# Toro 726TE value



## 33006 (Dec 5, 2014)

What do nice condition ones go for? And what years were these made? Also did they come with electric start as a standard item? Thanks.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

The 726TE was a 2-stroke engine model manufactured circa 2004-2005. 

Then for one year (or two) the name was changed to Powermax 6000. 

These are rare and unique models. Some might even say collectible. 

Sold for around $850 new, just above the big SS Sno-Commander (another rare bird)

If in very good shape (and you don't mind the fumes and frantic sound/nature of a 2T) up to $500 seems reasonable. 

Good luck!

Some videos of this model on the 'Tube:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Seems like a beast, however if you have neighbors close by and need to use your snowblower at night during sleeping hours don't expect to be friends.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

I just recently stumbled onto one of these. Needs carb work, but i don’t expect that to be too tough. But i think I see a problem coming. I’m missing just about all of the screws and bolts that hold the plastic covers on the engine. Anyone have a decent solution? Some appear to be short and standard, but some have to have quite a long spacer to go through some of the plastic. I’m guessing there is t any kind of installation package.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

After some ridicule from family based on where I live and why do I think I need a snowblower, I finally got to put it to use last night and today. Thing is a tank. I didn’t have any sheer pins at the time so best I could come up with was a long nail with both ends bent in. I know that isn’t recommended and will fix that problem before I use it next time. I didn’t have much trouble other than the nails breaking. Managed fairly well through some 6-8 inches of somewhat wet snow. I didn’t even put the covers all back on it yet. Just enough so the gas tank wouldn’t fall off while in use.

Dumb question I may have already asked in a different place. If you want to use the electric start, do you have to plug it in each time or does it build an electrical charge while in use so you can shut it off then hit the button to start once warmed up? I just pulled the cord today and that works fine. Pulls nice and easy and fires right up with no hesitation.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Chevy88 said:


> If you want to use the electric start, do you have to plug it in each time


Yes. There is no battery to receive a charge, the plug goes directly to the starter.


----------

